

Alexis responds to the PEJ study on social news sites and delicious - rms
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/09/project-for-excellence-in-journalism_12.html

======
Alex3917
And of all the people who read the news about Iraq that week, how many people
can name a single thing that happened in Iraq the day the iPhone launched?
Probably no one. Whereas I bet most people can still recall the key details of
the iPhone launch.

~~~
rms
On the day the iPhone launched, at least one IED killed at least one person in
Iraq. It's the same thing every day in Iraq, the iPhone gets to launch no more
than twice a day.

~~~
rms
I meant to say "the iPhone gets to launch no more than twice a year"

------
far33d
The point, however, is that social news sites (so far) are not replacements
for editorial front pages. They exist solely because the mainstream news sites
aren't very broad (10 stories are 50%, sounds like the long-tail book again).
If I want LolCats, I go to digg. If I want news about Iraq, I'll listen to
NPR. If I want something about hackers, I'll come here.

Comparing them to eachother is basically a waste of time, except to indicate
that there might be a market opportunity (is there a community not being
served by ANY of the outlets listed?)

